# Forum Suggestion



## LordMelkor (Apr 18, 2008)

Hello GBAtemp!


After navigating through various topic I realized that it would be REALLY useful if you guys allowed for searching of specific threads.  There are numerous threads throughout the forums that have 100+ pages, and it is nearly possible to find what you are looking for.


In short:

Suggestion:  Option to search within a thread.


Thanks!


----------



## Westside (Apr 18, 2008)

Should such option be implemented, this forum will go through a massive drainage in the server because the search engine has to be much more thorough.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Apr 18, 2008)

I miss the search function so bad it hurts. I'd give me left testicle just to have it back


----------



## T-hug (Apr 18, 2008)

I agree, the current search method does leave a lot to be desired.  We'll have to have a look at what we can do with it.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 18, 2008)

I will probably get bitch slapped by Costello (and rightly so) but hit options (top right of the screen under new topic and whatnot) and then print topic (you could use download as well).
Condenses the entire topic down into one page which you can then page search with your browser (I would suggest you kill pictures and whatever else to bring it as close to text as you can).
Just tried it out on the temper pics topic (nearly 1000 replies) and despite it almost killing my machine (slow laptop with 256 ram and my usual 10 apps and 50 tabs compliment already there) it loaded up.


----------



## Samutz (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## WeaponXxX (Apr 19, 2008)

Oh man you just got my hopes up... too bad it is to search only this thread.


----------



## greyhound (Apr 19, 2008)

Samutz said:
			
		

>



yeah, i was reading this like  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I always use that function. I guess it's pretty hidden away down there


----------



## WeaponXxX (Apr 19, 2008)

Were talking about being able to search ALL the threads for a particular word. Better yet the old search function allowed searching a set time frame. Good if you were in a heated battle and wanted to find the thread easily.


----------



## Psyfira (Apr 19, 2008)

WeaponXxX said:
			
		

> Were talking about being able to search ALL the threads for a particular word.


You might be, but I'm pretty sure this answers the original poster's question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Re-read the first post, noting "searching of specific threads", over 100 replies and "option to search within a thread")

About searching all threads, Google isn't much use (too fuzzy on the answers) but the subforum search works okay (the search box at the bottom of the topic list) if you know which section your thread's likely to be in. I do miss filtering by user though, sometimes you know who said it but damned if you can remember where 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: having said that... I've just pressed the wrong button and found an internal search engine completely by accident 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Take a look in "My Assitant" (next to "view new posts" on the top bar), there's a search engine in there. It doesn't let you limit the timeframe or anything fancy but it will do the job.


----------

